#  Ernährung >   Was gab es bei Euch denn zum Mittag? >

## Sonnenblume

Huhu 
Das Forum ist noch soooo leer, da dachte ich mir, mach ich mal nen kleinen Beitrag  :smile_09:  
Also ich hab mir Pellkartoffeln mit selbstgemachtem Kräuterquark gegönnt. HMMMMMMMMM
Dazu ein Glas Früchtetee 
Was gab es denn bei Euch heute zum Mittag?  
Sonnenblume

----------


## StarBuG

Ich bin erst gegen Mittag aufgestanden, da ich bis spät in die Nacht an diesem Forum gebastelt habe ;D 
Darum gab es bei mir "zum Mittag" heute nur Kaffee (Expresso mit viel Milchschaum JAMJAM)

----------


## Carlos

Huhu Maria  :drawing_heart:  
Bei mir gab es nen leckeren Salat mit Tomaten, Fetakäse, Paprika und einem Zwiebel-Joghurt-Dressing (natürlich auch selbstgemacht ;D)

----------


## BenjaXXL

Hab nen Joghurt mit Müsli gegessen.

----------


## Philipp Tessin

> Darum gab es bei mir "zum Mittag" heute nur Kaffee (*Expresso* mit viel Milchschaum JAMJAM)

 *Espresso* bitte! : :Smiley: 
Ansonsten hatte ich heute Mittag gar nichts und bin erst am Nachmittag dazu gekommen mir eine nahrhafte Brottasche mit Zucchini - Fladen beim Türken meines Vertrauens zu holen. Dazu wurden Pommes mit Majo und eine Cola kredenzt. Schön kalt natürlich bei dem geilen Wetter!
Ich würde sagen, ein ausgewogenes Mal mit allem was man braucht: Gemüse, Brot, Kartoffeln,... quasi die Basis der Ernährungspyramide. ;D
Gruß
Philipp

----------


## StarBuG

UPS  :feather:  
Ich weiß auch net woher dieses X kam hahaha

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Ihr Lieben! 
Bei uns gibt es heute abend (wir essen immer erst abends, wenn Lars aus dem Büro kommt) Kartoffelsuppe. Hmmm, schön heiß und deftig. Köstlich. 
Ich ernähre mich tagsüber von Brot, Kaffee und Tee. Klappt ganz gut, heute mittag gab es ausnahmsweise den restlichen Salat von gestern abend.  
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## günni

günnis futter... 
ist zur zeit für ZAHNLOSE! 
hat doch der böse, böse zahndoc alle zähne gezogen....bis auf vier stiftchen....hab erst heute morgen...autschi, zwei abgeschliffen bekommen... :Undecided:  
günni

----------


## Wilhelmine

Hi,
bei uns gabs heute lecker Lauch-Käse-Suppe.
Wärmt richtig gut durch,konnt ich heute gut gebrauchen,von wegen
des Nieselwetters draußen.
Schickt mir jemand ein paar Sonnenstrahlen??!! 
Grüßlis, die Mine :new_shy:   :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Claus

Jau, Lauch-Käse Suppe kommt bei uns und im Bekannenkreis immer gut an.  :bravo_2_cut:   
Wenn ich ein paar Strahlen hier hätte, würde ich ja gerne etwas schicken. So geh ich aber nur Kaminholz holen.

----------


## Brava

Das gibts heute bei uns *Gefüllte überbackene Pfannkuchen ( Flädle )*  *Zutaten für 6 gefüllte Pfannkuchen*   *Pfannkuchen :*  
            ½ L Milch, 200 g Mehl, 3 Eier, 1 Prise Salz, 
      Öl zum Ausbacken,       *Füllung der Pfannkuchen :* 
     250 g gemischtes Hackfleisch, 1 Ei, Salz, Pfeffer gemahlen, 
      1 kleine Zwiebel, 1 EL gehackte Blattpetersilie, 
      ½ altes Brötchen ( Semmel, Wecken ), etwas Semmelbrösel,        
      1 EL geriebener Emmentaler.       *Eierguss :* 
     1 Ei, 200 g Creme fraîche, 2 EL süße Sahne, Salz, 
      Muskat, 2 EL geriebener Emmentaler.   *Zubereitung
      Für die Pfannkuchen :* 
     Milch und die Eier mit einem Schneebesen verrühren, nach und nach        das Mehl dazugeben und etwas Salz. 
      Ca. ½ Std. ausquellen lassen und dabei ab und zu durchrühren.        Je nach Mehl sollte etwas mehr Milch dazugegeben
      werden. Auf jeden Fall sollte ein dünn fließender Teig entstehen.
      In einer beschichteten Pfanne etwas Öl hineingeben, heiß werden        lassen und mit einer Schöpfkelle den Teig ganz 
      dünn eingießen bis der Boden bedeckt ist. Auf beiden Seiten goldbraun        backen.      *Die Füllung der Pfannkuchen:* 
     Das Brötchen in wenig Wasser einweichen, gut ausdrücken und mit        dem Ei und dem Hackfleisch vermengen. 
      Die Zwiebel abziehen und fein würfeln. Mit der gehackten Blattpetersilie        und dem Emmentaler untermischen. 
      Das Ganze mit einer Gabel gut verkneten. Wenn die Masse zu weich ist, etwas        Semmelbrösel zugeben. 
      Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
      ( Zum probieren einen TL voll in einer Pfanne mit weinig Fett anbraten.        )      *Den Eierguss vorbereiten :* 
     Alle Zutaten mit dem Schneebesen zu einer cremigen Masse schlagen.      *Die Pfannkuchen fertig machen :* 
     Eine passende Auflaufform einfetten. ( Sie sollte nicht wesentlich größer        als die Pfannkuchen sein )
      Die Füllung gleichmäßig auf alle 6 Pfannkuchen verteilen,        rundum 1 cm Rand lassen. Die Pfannkuchen aufrollen 
      und mit der Überlappung nach unten in die Form legen.
      Den Guss darüber leeren und bei 200 °C mit Heißluft 35 Min.        backen.
      Dazu einen Salat servieren.

----------


## Teetante

Schubser, Danke für's Honigfrüchte Rezept, mache ich in der neuen Wohnung auf neuem Herd direkt mal nächste Woche! 
Heute gibt es Kartoffelsalat (gestern abend gemacht), belegte Brötchen und Rohkost bzw. Obst. Wir müssen Teepichleisten verlegen und sind nicht zuhause, diese Woche wird es hier essenstechnisch eher schnelle und/oder kalte Küche geben, ich packe nachher die restlichen Sachen in der Küche ein, Samstag ist dann Umzug.  
Euch allen frohes Kochen! 
Ab nächster Woche koche ich wieder mit, liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Teetante

@ Schubser: Honigfrüchte sind gelungen, habe ich jetzt schon ein paarmal hier gemacht, sehr zu empfehlen.  
Heute gibt es hier Reste von gestern: 
Hähnchenbrustfilet in Champignonsauce, gebratene Nudeln und grünen Salat mit Apfelessig-Dressing. Lecker! 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Teetante

Hier scheint keiner mehr zu kochen, oder? 
Egal, hier gibt es heute abend Nudeln und Gnocchi mit Gorgonzola-Blattspinat-Sauce.  
Morgen ist mein Mann nicht da und ich den ganzen Tag auch nicht, da mache ich mir abends nur fix Tomate mit Mozarella, das liebe ich.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Teetante

Frikadellen und bayerisches Kraut gab es hier heute, sehr lecker, hat mir meine Mum gestern mitgegeben, da ich ja für mich alleine nicht koche. Erst wieder am Samstag, wenn mein Mann wieder zuhause ist.  
@ Schubser, jedesmal, wenn wir Dein Maultaschenrezept hier machen und genießen, denken wir an Dich, aber noch mit dem Bild was Du früher mal hattest! (Du weißt ja, welches ich meine, oder?) Sie schmecken einfach fantastisch, mein Mann will sie am liebsten jede Woche haben! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das ist doch wieder das "alte" Bild... oder meist du was anderes? 
Freut mich wenn Euch die Maultaschen schmecken...  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

> Das ist doch wieder das "alte" Bild... oder meist du was anderes? 
> Freut mich wenn Euch die Maultaschen schmecken...

 Schubser, *knuddelknutschDichab*!! Seit wann hast Du denn das schöne Bild wieder? *freu freu freu*  :e_jumping_1:  
Maultaschen sind für nächste Woche fest eingeplant, Lars ist doch diese Woche in Schweden geschäftlich, das Essen ist nicht so sein Ding da oben. Schnell-Chinese, Schnell-Italiener im Wechsel. Also nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, jeden Tag diesen Fastfood-Mist!  
Macht Ihr die Maultaschen auch mal mit Röstzwiebeln und ähm, keine Ahnung, in der Pfanne gebraten? Haste da ein Rezept für? (heißen glaub ich geschmelzte M., oder??) 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Klar... 
also die Maultaschen (pP ca 3 - 4 Stück) in Scheiben schneiden, Zwiebel und 1-2 Zehen Knoblauch hacken,
Die Maultaschen in einer Pfanne anbraten die Zwiebel dazu geben!
Aus Eiern (pP 1 Ei) etwas Sahne Salz, Pfeffer und dem Knoblauch eine "Royal" rühren.
Über die Maultaschen geben, Pfanne vom Herd ziehen und das Ei stocken lassen... 
Dazu einen Salat, einfach LÄÄÄÄÄÄÄCKER

----------


## Teetante

Danke Dir!  :s_rose_for_u_cut: 
Das hört sich nach 2. Lieblingsessen an hier im Hause Tee... Werde berichten!  :s_thumbup:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Der Renner bei uns sind Maultaschen a Italia...  :Smiley:  
Zutaten: 
Frische Tomatensoße (ital. gewürzt), ger. Käse, Maultaschen 
Die Maultaschen in einer Backofenform ausschichten mit der Tomatensoße übergießen und den Käse oben auf....
ca!!!! 25-40min backen, da es unterschiedlich  große MT´s gibt ist es schwierig zu sagen wie lange es dauert....
Dazu einen Salat und frisches Ciabatta... noch mehr LÄÄÄÄCKER

----------


## Brava

Wir machen heute mal Hackbällchen aber mal anderst *Zutaten:* 300 g Lammhack, 2 Eier, 2 Essl. Tomatenmark, 2 zerdrückte               Knoblauchzehen, 2 Essl. Öl, Pfeffer, Salz, 2 Spritzer flüssigen               Süßstoff, 4 Essl. Weißwein, ein paar Spritzer Zitronenessenz   *So geht's:*
              Zuerst 2 Eier in eine große Schüssel geben, danach Hackfleisch,               ein bisschen Pfeffer, Salz, Süßstoff, Tomatenmark und zur Krönung ein bisschen               Weißwein!! Alles schön vermischen und in ca. 5 cm große Kugeln formen, danach mit               Öl, Knoblauch und ganz wenig Zitronenextrakt einstreichen!!! Dann eine dreiviertel               Stunde im Backofen schmoren lassen bis sie die richtig braun-goldene               Farbe bekommen!!!  *Zur Garnierung kann man noch die balajya sauce machen:* 
              Einen Becher Rahm, Pfeffer, Salz, 1/2 Salatgurke dazu raspeln, ein paar klein zerdrückte               Happen Zwiebel dazu und fertig!!!!!!!!                            Das Rezept ist für zwei Personen gedacht

----------


## Teetante

Heute abend gibt es frische grüne Bandnudeln (Kühltheke) mit Gorgonzolasauce. Ab morgen dann wieder leichtere Küche....

----------


## Maggie

Ach ihr habt es gut, könnt alle gute Dinge futtern, bei mir gab es die ganze Zeit nur Nudelsüppchen und mich gelüstet so nach nem Rumsteak mit vielen Zwiebeln, was mich im Moment bestimmt umbringen würde *ggg*

----------


## Teetante

Oh ja, Maggie, ein Rumpsteak könnte ich auch mal wieder essen.... 
Heute gab es hier Spaghettini a la Arrabiata, gut scharf und sehr lecker! 
Morgen irgendwas mit Blumenkohl, der liegt im Kühlschrank, hat einer ne Idee? 
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Blumenkohlbratlinge 
400g Blumenkohl, fein geraspelt
2 Eigelb
2 Eiweiß
4 EL Weizenvollkornmehl oder Hirseflocken
Vollkornsemmelbrösel zum Binden
Salz, Curry, Pfeffer, Muskat
40g Olivenöl oder Kokosfett zum Ausbacken 
Geraspelten Blumenkohl mit Eigelb und den Gewürzen vermischen. Vollkornmehl oder Hirseflocken unterziehen. Eiweiß zu Schnee schlagen und locker unter die Blumenkohlmasse heben. Evl. mit Vollkornsemmelbrösel binden. Bratlinge formen und in Fett oder Öl ausbacken. 
Tip: Entweder 1EL Kokosflocken oder geriebene Haselnüüse unterziehen oder 4 EL geriebenen Käse dazugeben.

----------


## Stine

Huhu!
Bei uns gibt es heute Lachsauflauf - hat zwar 70.000 Kalorien :Sad: ................ist aber sooooooooooooooooooo lecker!!!!!!! :k_tongue_1:  
Hier das Rezept (für 4 Personen): 
Zutaten:
 8 kl. Lachsfilet, 5-6 Stangen Porree, 1 Zitrone, Gewürze (Salz, Pfeffer)
Für die Soße: 2 Becher süsse, Sahne, 4-5 Ecken Kräuterkäse (Schmelzkäse), 2 Becher Creme Fraice oder Schmand, etwas Milch, geriebenen Käse. 
Zubereitung:
Lachsstreifen in Stücke schneiden und mit Zitrone und Salz würzen. Porree in Ringe schneiden und ca. 5 Min. blanchieren
Die Hälfte des Porrees in eine Auflaufform schichten, dann den Lachs darauf verteilen, darüber nochmals Porree geben. 
Soße:
 Die Sahne erwärmen und den Kräuterkäse darin schmelzen. Dann Creme Fraiche hineinrühren. Gut würzen.
Alles über den Porree verteilen und mit Käse bestreuen. 
45 Min. bei 180 - 200 Grad im Backofen garen (Ober -/Unterhitze).
Dazu schmecken, finde ich, Kartoffeln sehr gut. 
Falls das jemand nachkochen möchte, wünsche ich gutes Gelingen und guten Appetit! 
LG, 
Christina :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Teetante

@ Christiane,  
hmmm, lecker. Rezept ist ausgedruckt, Blumenkohl wartet auf mich.  :Zwinker:

----------


## günni

Kennt ihr diese 
"KARTOFFELWURST"? 
die gabs bei uns heute, im grünkohl m,it kartoffeln dazu  http://www.hr-online.de/website/fern...ument_17755292 
günni

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich machs im Moment einfach.... 
Ich lass mich bekochen in der Kaserne... nix machen müssen fürs Frühstück, Mittag Abendessen hat auch mal was...

----------


## Christiane

Für alle, die nicht so streng auf ihre Blutfette schauen, habe ich einen Brotaufstrich. 
1 Limburger
1 gleich großes Stück Butter
1 Ei
1 feingehackte Zwiebel oder Knoblauch
Salz, Pfeffer 
Das Ganze wird mit der Küchenmaschine zu einer Masse geschlagen.
Die Schüssel war innerhalb kürzester Zeit leer.

----------


## Teetante

Wir haben umdisponiert, es gab Gemüse-Kartoffel-Suppe mit ein wenig angebratener Mettwurst darin, hatten wir lange nicht, war sehr lecker. Dazu gab es echte Stuttgarter Laugenbrezeln, hatte mein Mann vor 2 Wochen mitgebracht, habe ich eingefroren, geht super.  
Morgen gibt es wahrscheinlich den Rest Suppe oder wir gehen essen, mal sehen.  
@ Schubser, ist doch auch mal schön, wenn man "bedient" wird! Alles ok bei Dir? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Mir gehts prima... und sich bedienen lassen stimmt (leider!!) so nicht ganz ich muss mich immer noch wie in jeder Kantine mit dem Tablett anstellen.
Früher war es schöner da wurden wir tatsächlich noch am Tisch bedient.
Dafür ist das Essen aber Welt klasse, ich bin echt von den Socken.
Man merkt der/die Köche und das Personal haben Spaß bei der Arbeit... 
@ Teetante, 
was sind Stuttgarter Brezeln? Hab ich was verpasst ? War ich zu lange im Saarland? 
Ich kenn nähmlich nur Schwäbische Brezeln. 
Das bayrische Pondon mag ich leider nicht das ist mir - ich weiß auch nicht zu dick?-
Noch schlimmer aber sind die amerikanischen Plagiate, ein Verbrechen an den Zutaten... 
Aber was mir einfällt ist eine Brezelsuppe.... sehr lecker: 
 Brezelsuppe
  2          Zwiebeln
  1          EL       Öl
  3          Laugenbrezeln
  ½         l Fleischbrühe
  ½         l Bier, dunkel
              Muskat
              Salz
              Pfeffer, frisch gemahlen
  Zubereitung 
  Eine Zwiebel hacken, im Öl andämpfen, die in 1 cm grosse Stücke geschnittenen Brezeln beigeben, 5 Minuten anbraten, mit Fleischbrühe und Bier ablöschen, 20 Minuten köcheln, würzen. 
  Die zweite Zwiebel in Ringe schneiden, diese knusprig braten, über die angerichtete Suppe streuen. Quelle

----------


## Teetante

> was sind Stuttgarter Brezeln? Hab ich was verpasst ? War ich zu lange im Saarland? 
> Ich kenn nähmlich nur Schwäbische Brezeln.

 Suppenrezept ist gedruckt, ich warte auf neue Brezeln, L. ist heute wieder bei den Schwoaben.  
Ich nenn die so, ich mein aber schwäbische Brezeln. Ich habe aber bisher in keiner Stadt im Schwabenländle bessere bekommen als in Stuttgart.... 
Die bayerischen mag ich auch nicht und dieses Pseudozeug, was man hier beim Bäcker kaufen kann, läßt mich rennen. Ihhhhgiiiitttiiiigiiiiiit, das ist alles, vor allem Pappe, hat aber mit echten schwäbischen Brezeln nun so gar nix zu tun.  
Essen heute: L. ißt unterwegs, ich werde mir einen Rest Nudeln mit Bolognese aus dem TK holen.  
Morgen will ich dann Pfälzer Linsensuppe kochen mit Rotwein. Lecker! 
Viele Grüße, Teetante

----------


## Stine

Liebe Teetante!
Linsensuppe hört sich gut an! Wäre es zu viel Aufwand, das Rezept einzutippen?? 
DAAAAAAAAAAAAANKE :bravo_2_cut:  
Lg, 
Christina

----------


## Teetante

Klar, kein Problem, ich tipp es morgen ab samt meiner Abwandlungen...

----------


## Stine

:shy_flower: Wie nett!! Danke!!!
LG, Stine   :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Teetante

Stine, ich habe es nicht vergessen, ich muß nur erst das Rezept finden. Ich kann Dir aber vorab schon mal meine eigene Version aufschreiben, Menge so pie mal Daumen (ich koch immer so nach Gefühl), wenn Du magst.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Stine

Das wäre superlieb von Dir!!!
Aber setz´Dich jetzt nicht unter Druck, schreib wenn Du Zeit hast! 
Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf!
Nochmals Danke!!

----------


## Sammlerin

Bei uns gabs Kartoffelstock-Sauerkrautgratin mit Bauernwürsten und Käse überbacken! Bisschen deftig, aber schmecht lecker! Für morgen hat mein Ältester Lasagne bestellt... Gute Idee!  Gestern gab es Fischstäbchen (musste schnell gehn) dazu Fenchel gedämpft und Bratkartoffeln dazu Mayo und Wasabipaste. Fenchel, Mayo und Wasabi zusammen ist sowas von lecker, muss ich euch empfehlen!  Heute verarbeitete den kleinen resten Fenchel samt Brühe, Kartoffelstockresten und Pouletsauce u einer Suppe, noch ein wenig sahne rein und Kräuter...Wow! :plate_1:  :lips_heart_1:

----------


## Teetante

Huhu zusammen,  
das Wochenende steht vor der Tür und mein Plan bzgl. Kochen ist auch fertig.  
Heute: Kotelette mit Blumenkohl und Salzkartoffeln.  
Morgen: Schweinefilet Alfredo, Nudeln 
Sonntag: Bulgurpfanne mit Hähnchenbrustfilet 
So, das wäre die Planung, mal sehen, inwieweit ich mich daran halte.  :b_wink:  
Schönes Wochenende, Andrea  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## applepie

Huhu, 
is zwar nicht mehr mittag, aber bei mir gibt es gleich lecker spargel und Kartoffeln- einfach,aber lecker und gesund :-))

----------


## Teetante

Bei uns gibt es heute abend die restliche Gemüse-Kartoffel-Suppe von Montag, habe heute nachmittag keine Zeit viel zu kochen, bin beim Hundesitting. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Teetante

Moin zusammen,  
hier gibt es heute abend Spinat, Spiegelei und Kartoffeln.  
Und nun überlege ich, was ich am WE kochen könnte.... 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Bei uns gibt es heute Indisch! 
Bei uns hat ein Indisches Lokal aufgemacht.
Das werden meine Frau und ich nachher testen *freu* 
Das geht umso besser da alle Kinder heute in der Schule Essen da sie alle Nachmittagsunterricht haben *wiegeschickt*

----------


## Teetante

@ Schubser, dann mal einen schönen Abend zu zweit.  :Zunge raus:  
Wir haben hier ein malaysisches Restaurant, was wir in den nächsten Tagen mal antesten wollen - unsere Nachbarn schwärmen davon.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Du hast dich wohl ein bisschen vertan, oder ich hab undeutlich geschrieben. 
Wir gehen nachher zum Inder, quasi heute Mittag! 
Das mit dem Malaysischen Lokal würde mich brennend interessieren.

----------


## Teetante

Oh. Ich bin von uns ausgegangen, weil wir immer abends essen (gehen).  
War es denn lecker? 
Wenn wir im malaysischen Restaurant waren, schreib ich es hier herein, ok? 
Heute gibt es hier: Nudelauflauf a la Teetante (aus Resten von verschiedenen Nudelsaucen aus dem TK sowie Gorgonzola, TK-Erbsen, Zucchini und Schinkenwürfeln zusammengebastelt) 
Schönes Wochenende, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja war lecker, sehr so gar, allerdings ein bisschen teuer!!! 
Muss wohl daran liegen das es weit und breit der einzigste Inder ist... 
Ja schreib mal wenn ihr essen wart.... 
Meine Frau und ich gehen immer dann über Mittag zum Essen wenn unsere Kids in der Schule essen und ich tagsüber nicht arbeiten muss  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

Wir haben heute nachmittag die Grillsaison eröffnet, muß ganz schnell wiederholt werden. Da wir seit der neuen Wohnung nun auch einen handtuchgroßen Garten unser Eigen nennen, wurde heute mit Holzkohle gegrillt, endlich kein Elektogrillen mehr auf dem Balkon! 
War superlecker, fast wie Urlaub...*träum* *noch 2,5 Monate* *weiterträum* 
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Teetante

Hier gibt es heute abend einen gemischten Salat mit allem, was der Wochenmarkt anzubieten hatte. Dazu brate ich Hühnerbrustfilets in der Pfanne scharf an, lösche mit nem Schluck Weißwein ab und gebe die Filets dann zum Salat. Brot und verschiedene Frischkäsedips dazu, lecker.  
Mein Mann ist mal wieder auf dem Weg zurück vom Schwabenländle, Salat habe ich soweit fertig geputzt und geschnibbelt, Fleisch eben dann, wenn die Ankunft absehbar ist.  
Am Wochenende soll es hier wieder schön warm und sonnig werden, also werden wir den Grill wieder anwerfen... *freu* 
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Kameramann

Meine Freundin hatte mir Nudelauflaf gemacht. Habe natürlich auch zum gelingen beigetragen.  Sehr, sehr lecker... :ta_clap:

----------


## Stine

Wir haben heute holländischen Eintopf gegessen. War auch sehr lecker!
LG :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## BATBerlin

Wir werden heute einen Gemüseauflauf essen. Leider erst am Abend nach der Arbeit. Aber anders gehts halt nicht. Ich freu mich schon drauf  :yes_3_cut:  :s_thumbup: 
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}

----------


## Muschel

Wir waren heute beim Türken unseres Vertrauens  :Grin: , sehr lecker. Dazu echten türk. Chai.  
Morgen wird gekocht: Pasta mit Tomaten-Thunfisch-Sugo. Salat dazu.  
Die kommende Woche wird der TK und Kühlschrank leergemacht, wir fliegen Sonntag in den Urlaub.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Polarbear

_Heute gibt es Schweinefilet mit Armagnacpflaumen gefüllt,_ _dazu gibt es noch Rattatouille und Rosmarinkartoffeln._  _LG POLARBEAR_

----------


## Anjolie

Pizza!  :Grin:

----------


## Zero

Was gut Bürgerliches in der Kantine. Kartoffeln, Rührei und Spinat und etwas Tomate. Manchmal sind es die einfachen Dinge, die sein müssen.

----------


## Blaumeise

Ich musste heute durcharbeiten. Also habe ich mich an den Obstvorräten vergangen. Das ist zwar gesund, aber nichts Richtiges. Werde heute Abend daher eine deftige Brotzeit kredenzen.

----------


## mishima

bei mir gabs gemischten salat, fischfilet und kartoffeln dazu kräuterquark ^^

----------


## katzograph

Ungarisches Kartoffelgulasch (sehr feurig, Rezept auf Anfrage) plus grünen Salat, zum Nachtisch Karameleis.
Könn`t ich mich reinsetzen!

----------


## Christiane

Oh ja ich liebe feurig! Kannst du das Rezept hier einstellen? Danke!

----------


## katzograph

Oh ja ich liebe feurig!  
Soso. 
Ungarisches Kartoffelgulasch, 
pro Person ca 250 gr Kartoffeln (mehlig, aber festkochend geht auch) schälen und in kleine Würfel ca. 1cm x 1 cm schneiden
pro 500 gr Kartoffeln 1 mittlere Zwiebel grob würfeln und ca. einen Esslöffel klein gewürfelten durchwachsenen geräucherten Speck (duchwachsen meint ca. 50% fett und 50% mager, fest) 
Zwiebeln in einem normalen Topf in Öl (am besten Rapsöl, geht aber auch Butter oder Margarine) andünsten,
Kartoffelwürfel daraufgeben, leicht salzen und ca 1 min mit schmoren (umrühren !!!), dann mit normaler Milch (jaja) auffüllen, so dass die Kartoffeln gerade eben noch bedeckt sind und auf  k l e i n e r   Flamme etwa 45 -60 min garen, bis die Kartoffeln gar sind.
Oft Umrühren nicht vergessen!!!
Etwa 10 min vor Schluss den kleingewürfelten Speck hinzugeben und nach Geschmack mit scharfen Paprikapulver würzen.
Faustregel : pro 500 gr. Kartoffeln einen leicht gehäuften Esslöffel voll und dann rühren, rühren, rühren,
Paprika klumpt gerne und wird dann bitter (das richtige Würzen mit Paprikapulver nennt man in Österreich "Paprizieren")
Wer die Kalorien scheut kann, auch halb Milch und halb Wasser nehmen, wer da keine Rücksicht nehmen braucht, kann auch gerne einen kräftigen Schuß Schlagsahne nach dem Paprizieren hineingeben. Auch in der Mitte der Garzeit einen Teelöffel Rinderbrühe (instant) unterrühren macht den Geschmack noch besser.
Auf den gefüllten Teller ein wenig gehackte grobe Petersilie, dazu einen kleinen grünen Salat, ein Gläschen Bier oder Weißwein und das Leben kann so schön sein. 
Guten Appetit 
wünscht 
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Ungarisches Kartoffelgulasch 
und. hats mal jemand ausprobiert? 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Fliegenfänger

Frankfurter Grüne Soße. Dazu noch eine übriggebliebene kalte Frikadelle von gestern.

----------


## Muschel

Ich überlege noch, was wir heute essen. 1. die Hitze, 2. ist die Küche schon halb in Kartons verpackt bzw. die Inhalte der Schränke.  
Gestern abend waren wir italienisch essen bei unserem Stammitaliener, köstlichst wie immer.  
Vielleicht mach ich heute abend Nudelomelette und Gurkensalat, bei meinem Bauern haben sie diese kleinen leckeren Gurken. Mal sehen, was mich sonst so im Supermarkt anspringt.... :crazynew2:  
Schönen Tag, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie wäre den mal zur Einstimmung Gemüse ausm Wok  :Zwinker:  HAHAHAHAHA dazu Reis... 
Bei uns gab es vorgestern Spagetti mit 
- Olivenöl und gebratem Knobi, 
- gebratenen Zuchchinischeiben mit Zwiebel, Knobi und Tomaten und 
- Olivenöl mit Knobi und Pepperoni
Dazu "frischen" Parmesan aus Italien...

----------


## Muschel

Mein Wok ist im Container auf dem Weg nach China... 
Ich würde da zwar in Massen welche bekommen, aber meiner ist so schön "eingekocht" von mir, deshalb hab ich den mitgenommen.  
Platz genug hatten wir, der C. war noch nichtmal zur Hälfte hinterher voll - bis auf 2 Kleinmöbel haben wir nix mitgenommen, wird hier alles eingelagert für in 2 Jahren, wenn wir wiederkommen.

----------


## Lea84

Bei diesen Temperaturen gibt es bei mir gerade sehr häufig frischen Salat mit Putenstreifen und Champignons, oder was sich sonst noch gutes dazu findet. Etwas warmes bringe ich zur Zeit mittags nicht runter.

----------


## bärbel

Ich schließe mich der Salatfraktion an. So lange es so warm ist, gibt's nen Salat: mal Gurken, mal Tomaten, mal grünen... Aber wenn's so warm ist, möchte ich mich auch nicht an den Herd stellen.

----------


## kim

Heute gab es Pellkartoffeln mit Kräuterquark, Gurkensalat und Tomatensalat.

----------


## Muschel

Hier gibt es heute Linsensuppe. Linsen wurden vorher in Rotwein eingeweicht, köstlichst.  
In Deutschland hab ich dann immer noch Mettwürstchen in der Pfanne gebraten und zum Schluß mit in die Suppe gegeben, hier in Shanghai kommen nachher noch Meica-Würstchen aus dem Glas rein, gekauft im amerik. Supermarkt, importiert aus Deutschland für umgerechnet ca. 7.50 Euro.  :Shocked: 
Egal, wir haben Jieper auf Wurst. Wir leben hier fast vegetarisch, wenn man vom gelegentlichen essen gehen absieht.... 
Viele Grüße aus China, Andrea

----------


## Tess

Bei uns gab es heute Riesenschnitzel mit Spiegeleiern und datz Mozarellasalat Hmmmmmmmmmmm
Lg aus Berlin
Tess

----------


## Muschel

> Bei uns gab es heute Riesenschnitzel mit Spiegeleiern und datz Mozarellasalat Hmmmmmmmmmmm
> Lg aus Berlin
> Tess

 *sabber* 
Hier heute keine Ahnung, ich fahre jetzt gleich erstmal nach Pudong rüber shoppen. Pudong ist das auf meinem Avatar. 
Essen heute entscheide ich dann, wenn ich heute nachmittag wieder da bin.  
So, muß los, der Fahrer ist da.... 
LG, Andrea

----------

